# Firmware Update Problems For Denon 4311CI



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

just did the latest firmware update for my Denon 4311CI receiver. It said it would take 6 minutes but when it gets to 5 minutes it shuts off and then comes back on and goes back to starting the firmware update. It constantly goes through this cycle. I tried turning it off after it kicked back and before it started the cycle but that did not work. I even tried unplugging it but that did not either. I also went back in to the menu and told it not to do the update but to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How is it connected to the internet? If it's not a wired connection, try that.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

mechman said:


> How is it connected to the internet? If it's not a wired connection, try that.


After I did the a reset after for the issues with the firmware update I have found that air play does not work on my Ipad and I do not remember how I got it to work. Now I cannot bring up and listen to the music off my Ipad. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks, 

HIFI


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If your in the "music" app, swipe up from the bottom to open "control center". It should show up as an option there. In pandora, swipe up where the volume area is by the track length indicator. It will be there. My onkyo is connected to my airport express with s mini jack to stereo pair since airplay isn't built in. As far as the denon goes you'll want to read your manual if that's where the trouble is.


----------

